# Any advice appreciated



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

It is a long story but looking like surrogacy our only option, as i dont have anyone close who can offer to do this for me ( i have a sister) but it is not an option for her, i am a bit scared about where to start and really need to get all info possible together with costs etc.  ~i have looked briefly at cots and surrogacy uk as this was suggested by lgi where i underwent treatment to find out my eggs are useless.

This is still quite fresh but i dont want to waste time.

xx


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

We are with ******************, and so far so good. COTS and SUK have different approaches - SUK is all about networking on the message boards and attending socials whereas COTS is more matching.  Or you could look at 'a little wish' which is a friendly set up with a forum. Try reading the public forums on COTS to get an idea of what surrogacy is all about.  Ask any quesions here and we will all do our best to help. There is a mix of IPs and surrogates on this board so you can get both points of view here.


----------

